# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Перевод детской песни с английского языка, прошу помощи

## Алина зая

Есть английская детская песенка для обучения хореографии. Очень хорошая мелодия и как для обучения деток просто находка. Но с адаптацией на русский язык у меня просто мегатрудость -поэт из меня никакой. 
Оригинал вот
Оригинал вот тут
Слова примерно сочинила, коряво, но смысл должен быть примерно такой, что бы дети могли повторять движения согласно слов в песне.

Красиво мы  в  кругу стоим
Позиции танца знать хотим
Что б не забыть споем для вас
Про пять позиций сейчас

Ноги позиция номер один 
Ручки круглый апельсин 
Пятки вместе носочки врозь
Вот так на танцах все началось
Руки позиция номер один 
На руки перед собой глядим
Чуть опустить, опять поднять
Красиво можем мы танцевать

Позиция ножек  номер два
Носочек в сторону раз-два
Присели-прыжок, опять стоим 
Руками машем как тра-та-то (рифму не придумала)
Ручки позиция номер два
Ладошки в сторону сперва
Присели чуть и еще разок
И ножкой скользим по полу

Позиция ножек номер три
И правая ножка впреди
Присели правую ножку назад
Как весело ножки менять
Ручки позиция номер три
Над головой одну руку подними
Вторая рука в сторону широко
Ручки и ножки выглядят так мило

Позиция номер четыре так
Ножка впереди ровно
Смотри как нежно и легко
Рука плывет как облако

Ноги позиция номер пять
Ее очень сложно танцевать
Носочек к пяточке прижать
Коленки струночкой держать
вот позиция ручек пять
Ручки к солнышку поднять 
Наклонились в стороны
Головки кивают динь-динь-динь

Вот пять позиций в ряд
Научились мы танцевать
Можем вас научить
Приходите к нам на урок

Очень прошу помогите подправить рифму. Заранее очень благодарю. :flower:

----------

